# Dual Enroll - PS and HS



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

Could this be a possibility? Could we be part time public school and part time home school in Iowa?
We are having a respect problem with the administration at the public school. DS has ADD and has struggled in the classroom as a result he has a very low grade point average and is perceived as dumb. His standardized test scores show him very smart, so they say he doesn't qualify for special education services and say he is moody, stubborn and lazy - that's why he doesn't do well in school. They amended his 504 plan to state he refuses to accept their help, therefore they are no longer assisting him. He had problems keeping an agenda and wouldn't do it. His biggest problems in school are organization, staying on task, and completing assignments on time. The agenda they wanted him to keep was just writing the assignment down but not having a due date or other management tools. I have been trying to have the teachers assist him with "to do lists" that would have due dates and milestones (what needs to be done by certain times/days) but they weren't on board with it so what I could do at home with organization was laughed at in school.
I want to have him home for math and english and send him to school for ag (FFA), science, photography, gym and social studies.
please advise


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

It depends on your state. In TN, that is not possible. Here in WA state, it is (at least on the island here, it is).

ETA: There may also be a virtual school option. Don't know about your state. You'll have to check that out.
Cindyc.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't have any info on the dual enrollment question, but I do know that he has to be enrolled in an agricultural education class to be in FFA. So if this is a concern, FFA wouldn't be an option for him if you were to totally homeschool him.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have heard of it, but I don't know any place where it can be done. What I have heard is that some states have written their laws to allow for this option, but left it up to each school district if they will do it.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

When we were in Iowa it was possible- they could go to school for band and PE (football) and/or biology and then home for the rest or what ever classes/schedule you wanted. This was HS though - I am not sure what they would do for Elem or middle school. They would also (back 12 yrs ago) let you use their text books if you wanted for any grade. And, if that wasn't all.....compared to TN they are gems to work with..... they had a Curriculum director that would assign someone to help you arrange your work answer questions on methods, etc. 

The best thing to do would be to contact the school superintendent's office where you live/are planning to live and find out what options are open to homeschoolers through the local school district.


----------



## hac238 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a HS junior in the fall. He hates to read.I put him in the A.C.E. program with paces in 9th grade. He does well except for literature which requires reading extra. He wants to go to college for "criminal Justice" and I know it among most college courses requires a lot of reading. Is there any hope that he will become a reader? He was read to from infant up. I went to A.C.E. because it is mostly self taught and up to 9th he was teacher taught from Christian Liberty. But I lost my math and Eng. teacher and I was 69 at the time and it helped me to go to ACE. Any comments?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Does he like to read facts? Does he comprehend well? Does he read well but just slowly? I think those issues are more important that his not liking literature. I have three boys - none of them read for pleasure - but give them an encyclopedia-type book an they are entertained for hours. 

YOu might want to post this question in a new thread so you will get comments from others in the same situation.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I have heard of it, but I don't know any place where it can be done. What I have heard is that some states have written their laws to allow for this option, but left it up to each school district if they will do it.


WV is very good about 'cherry picking' - we can send our kids to school for certain classes, and homeschool the rest. If you get with a homeschool organization in your area/specific to your state, they can help you find out if this is ok, or if you can handle it another way.

Another option is an 'umbrella school' - private school that does part homeschool/part in school - definitely a more economical option to full time private.

Andrea


----------

